# lil alert mates



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed 
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I know a few people said it work and some say its not that accurate, for only 5 bucks might else well try it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes I know have one in my tank, but mine doesn't have the fish on it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats pretty cool


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

I dont know, to me I wouldnt trust it. IMO nothing replaces the complete water parameter test kit and weekly waterchanges


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I know because it is right about my water and I have a test kit so I have both I trust them I would replace it every couple of years or if it gives you a wrong answer and you just tested your water. :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wow they seem kinda interesting, should get them for some beginer fish keepers i know


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What does ammonia have to do with water changes once the tank is cycled? I agree that an ammonia sensor would be useful, but not as a sign to do a water change, maybe a nitrate sensor.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What does ammonia have to do with water changes once the tank is cycled? I agree that an ammonia sensor would be useful, but not as a sign to do a water change, maybe a nitrate sensor.


good point!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I used one (ammonia)while cycling my tank a while ago and it changed collor(I forget what color) but never turned back once the ammonia was gone.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What does ammonia have to do with water changes once the tank is cycled? I agree that an ammonia sensor would be useful, but not as a sign to do a water change, maybe a nitrate sensor.


 excelent point! I didn't even think of that.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey my little nephew has this in his 20 gal tetra/shark tank. I dont think this item would be sufficient in a propper P tank, but would be good for community and smaller fish. I deffinately wouldnt use this for image reasons and the drastic uncontrollable changes in the water perimeters when owning the kind of fish we have... Just wouldn't be accurate for our tanks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> So is it not good for a piranha tank but still work on a community tank?
> 
> MAD


 I just think that theres more amonia/nitrate level producing in our tanks. How much can your water perimeters/balance increase and/ordecrease rapidly in a piranha tank versus a community tank?


----------

